# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  La Junta frena las riadas... en Marruecos

## F. Lázaro

¿Pero no se les cae la cara de vergüenza?  :Mad: 




> *La Junta frena las riadas... en Marruecos*
> 
> *El Gobierno de Griñán costea en Larache trabajos similares a los que se necesitan en Andalucía para evitar inundaciones*
> 
> 
> 
> Mientras localidades como Écija, en Sevilla, o numerosos municipios de la Costa del sol siguen esperando las inversiones imprescindibles para evitar las inundaciones que se producen cada vez que hay una lluvia torrencial, la Junta de Andalucía acomete trabajos para acabar con los problemas ocasionados por las precipitaciones... en Larache, Marruecos.
> 
> El departamento de Cooperación Internacional lleva a cabo un proyecto de 620.000 euros financiado en un 75 por ciento con Fondos Europeos para el Desarrollo Regional (Feder) de la Unión Europea(UE) para la prevención de inundaciones en la citada provincia marroquí. Los trabajos son impulsados por la Dirección General de Planificación y Gestión del Dominio Público Hidráulico.
> ...

----------

